# Driving License from Sharjah



## famonga (Jun 1, 2012)

My fellow members, 

I am actually very much disappointed with the rules and regulations of Sharjah, infact there isnt any. They fail people without any reason and there is a lot of discrimination between the locals and the expats, the entire criteria is different for the locals. 

What is your opinion about it.

Please share. 

Thanks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

famonga said:


> My fellow members,
> 
> I am actually very much disappointed with the rules and regulations of Sharjah, infact there isnt any. They fail people without any reason and there is a lot of discrimination between the locals and the expats, the entire criteria is different for the locals.
> 
> ...


Welcome to UAE. People have exactly the same opinion of the Dubai process. You need both luck and patience. All the best!


----------



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

Not sure, still to go through the process. Heard some bad experiences though. On what grounds they failed you?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

The municipality of Sharjah didn't faily you - the driving institute failed you. The driving institute is a commercial entity that makes money on you going to class. The longer you go to class, the more money you pay them. Business 101 - if the customer has to keep coming to you, why bother letting them go?

-md000/Mike


----------



## moizs (Jul 25, 2012)

Even I have failed many times, a couple of times i my didnt understand why I failed.

I was driving safely but still cant do anything they are the experts and need to follow their decision.


----------

